# Best River Sandal?



## HitMcG (Jun 6, 2018)

I like the looks of the Bedrock sandals, but have no experience with them. Please post a report if you decide to give them a shot. I wear old school Chacos, and as you know, they're bomber. Didn't realize they made those changes to the new models. I have several friends who swear by Keens, and I've used them myself. They have the closed toe, and my friends love them, but I like my Chacos better. Good luck with whatever you go with.


----------



## Kirby (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a pair of bedrocks. They are nice, fit well and dry very quickly. The paracord that goes through the toe can be a bit abrasive but like Chaco's you got to break them in. No real complaints and seem to be made very well.


----------



## Acheron (Apr 5, 2021)

I like these. My feet stick to the grippy footbed so the shoes don't slide around on my feet. The closed toe was a must for me because I use them when fishing too and kicking rocks with open toed shoes, well...hurts.









Confluence Wet Wading Sandal | Simms Fishing


SIMMS Confluence Wet Wading Sandal. Hardworking, wet wading sandals for all-day comfort and protection.




www.simmsfishing.com


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

I sent my Chaco sandals in for a rebuild and I'm happy with the results.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Shoes. Astrals.
Chacos always tore away at my feet.


----------



## Granite (Dec 2, 2012)

I've been super impressed with my Bedrocks. It takes some people a bit to get used to the toe-thong if they haven't worn flip flops much. Vibram sole but thinner than chacos which I like. Toe thong stops you from being able to slip out while swimming. New favorite sandal.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I was a huge fan of the Chaco Flip with Vibram soles but they quit making them awhile ago. I was buying them online for a bit but none have come up lately and I had my last pair with the Vibram soles stolen in Mexico last fall. I have a pair of the newer ones without the Vibram sole but they are just not the same.

I have been looking at these made by Merrell with Vibram soles recently and will likely give them a try unless I find something better. 

Breakwater Flip


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

John the welder said:


> I sent my Chaco sandals in for a rebuild and I'm happy with the results.


Saw on the website it looks like you can choose your sole - just wondering if you had the old vibram sole and if the repair was the same vibram sole?

Thanks all


----------



## Teddy Brewsevelt (Jan 29, 2015)

I have a pair of Bedrocks and really like them. I wore Chacos for years and think they're great sandals, but I like the lightness and strap design of Bedrocks better. 

I usually take a pair of old running shoes too (Altra's for me, love the wide toe box and tread). Great when you think your feet might get sunburned or want to protect your toes.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

These if you can find them.





Astral Men's Filipe Sandal - Moosejaw


The Astral Men's Filipe Sandal is as versatile as it gets. Free shipping on orders over $49, and earn up to 10% back in Moosejaw Reward Dollars on every order.




www.moosejaw.com


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, that didn't work.
Astral Filipe. A basic flip-flop with a 4x4 option.
Looks like they maybe discontinued. Looking for a spare pair now...


----------



## Idaho_ski_bum (Jun 22, 2018)

I sent my Chaco's in 2 years ago and got new Vibram soles and new webbing. Same vibram sole as the oroginal. It cost $40 and they are new again. I easily get 5-6 years out of a pair of Chacos.


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

Yes I got the same vibram soap and webbing


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

The last two pairs of shoes (not a sandal guy) I've had have such slick soles they become a little hazardous when in the river. Can anyone recommend something with a grippy sole on wet rocks? Saw the dude on the old Jarbridge video hopping around like a bighorn sheep in a pair of Chuck Taylors, I hope that's not the best option in the day of technology.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

DoStep said:


> The last two pairs of shoes (not a sandal guy) I've had have such slick soles they become a little hazardous when in the river. Can anyone recommend something with a grippy sole on wet rocks? Saw the dude on the old Jarbridge video hopping around like a bighorn sheep in a pair of Chuck Taylors, I hope that's not the best option in the day of technology.


Astral has several options. I prefer Chacos even though they ain't quite what they used to be, but when I'm paddling a canoe I wear an old pair of Aquanauts I bought once upon a time on clearance. They don't get a lot of use so I've had them a long time, but they're very grippy and easy wearing. They're very similar to the Brewer, which is still available.


----------



## mountain boy (Aug 20, 2021)

DoStep said:


> The last two pairs of shoes (not a sandal guy) I've had have such slick soles they become a little hazardous when in the river. Can anyone recommend something with a grippy sole on wet rocks? Saw the dude on the old Jarbridge video hopping around like a bighorn sheep in a pair of Chuck Taylors, I hope that's not the best option in the day of technology.


I have a pair of Teva's taht I guard


kayakfreakus said:


> RIP Chaco for me at least. No other sandals in the last 20 years but with the changes lately, no vibram soles, and a product I no longer like I am in the market to try something new. I know Chaco has a repair option and I am looking into that, probably will with at least a couple pair if they will do straps and a vibram sole replacement.
> 
> Who can vouch for a good brand of river sandal that is durable and comfortable?
> 
> I have come across Bedrock (which look the closest), Rainbow (mostly flip flops and I want a heel strap), and Deliberate Life Sandals (first glance is too minimalistic) while looking. Would love to hear what others are using? Hoping to avoid the sandal versus shoe debate and safety talk.


I would check with Tevas, they used to make a sandal with fastex buckles and real grippy soles, I've had mine since 97 and only use them on the river. I like them more than Chaco's because they don't blow out or loosen when under stress, best river shoe I ever came across. I know Teva discontinued the line but they might have restarted it. It is a long shot but worth a look. Good luck.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

mountain boy said:


> I have a pair of Teva's taht I guard
> 
> I would check with Tevas, they used to make a sandal with fastex buckles and real grippy soles, I've had mine since 97 and only use them on the river. I like them more than Chaco's because they don't blow out or loosen when under stress, best river shoe I ever came across. I know Teva discontinued the line but they might have restarted it. It is a long shot but worth a look. Good luck.


Indeed, looks like the Teva Alps sandals have been discontinued, eBay, etc. may snag you a pair 








Amazon.com: Teva Men s Alp Sandal Black 9 : Teva: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Teva Men s Alp Sandal Black 9: Shop top fashion brands Sandals at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





I am no way associated with Amazon, just posting a pic....


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

2tomcat2 said:


> Indeed, looks like the Teva Alps sandals have been discontinued, eBay, etc. may snag you a pair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Alps, I started wearing them back when they were made by Alp, swiss IIRC, the factory burned down, and Teva bought the patent, and took out all the quality when they made them. What used to last 5 years, now lasted 5 months. There have been several iterations of them over the years, they came, they went, they came back different, and last time they came back smaller in size. But to me, they are still the best option avilable. You see them come up every once in a while, last time they did, IIRC they were on Amazon, I bought 4 pair, the ones I wore last year, the soles are already delaminating on them like all the rest, but determination and shoe goo, well hopefully I'll get another year out of them


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

I probably still have a pair of Alps Pro sandals. The original ones without the plastic buckles. Lightweight. Sticky rubber. Stay on your feet.

They were wearing out a decade or two ago, so I bought a new pair. I didn't like the buckles or the feel of the build, so I returned them. I wonder if I could find a boot shop to resole those ancient ones. They really were good sandals.

I like to wear something that dries quickly, like Chacos, to row. For kayaking, they don't fit in the boat so I wear booties. I also take a pair of Keen sandals for hiking. Wet shoes and dry shoes. 

I recently picked up a very lightly used pair of Astral Brewers (thanks Josh), and I'm looking forward to trying them out. 

I have seen people wear Chuck Taylors outside of their SCUBA drysuits. Not often, but they last longer than some of the rock boots that the drysuit companies like to sell over and over again.


----------



## backeast3 (Jun 7, 2021)

Had Chacos for a long time and they were great but once I switched to Keens I will not go back. The closed toe is so great. They dry pretty quick, can wear with socks for camp shoe/ cutting edge fashion, and you can hike well in them. I have not tried many of the others but love my keens. I even wear them for yard work.


----------



## mountain boy (Aug 20, 2021)

2tomcat2 said:


> Indeed, looks like the Teva Alps sandals have been discontinued, eBay, etc. may snag you a pair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post. my teva's have a large spider emblem on the sole and the thick soles are so grippy on wet rock you have to watch your step. I actually showed them to a so-called teva rep at Mountain Gear in Spokane who did not recognize the model. They are the highest quality river sandals I've ever found which is probably why they went extinct. I bought them in the mid 90's and they still are great river gear. I can't replace them so they only get used boating.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

I have collected and kept so many pairs of "just for boating " sandals, that they have a special cabinet in the garage

As we travel, a trip to the local thrift stores has often been rewarded with additions to my river sandals/shoes collection....5.10's, Alps, Chacos and Keens, all in good to excellent shape and at a fraction of the cost


----------



## mountain boy (Aug 20, 2021)

2tomcat2 said:


> I have collected and kept so many pairs of "just for boating " sandals, that they have a special cabinet in the garage
> 
> As we travel, a trip to the local thrift stores has often been rewarded with additions to my river sandals/shoes collection....5.10's, Alps, Chacos and Keens, all in good to excellent shape and at a fraction of the cost


Good idea about the thrift stores, i never thought about hitting those places for sandals. My biggest gripe about river sandals is that the sand on the Salmon river in Idaho is so fine that the velcro straps load up with sand and you continually have to clean the mesh. If you are derigging at camp or loading boats in the morning blown straps suck. Years ago I finally gave up on velcro and been barefootin' it if I'm not wearing my good teva's. Velcro is just not worth the hassle. When we do the annual chukar hunt in the fall I wear a old pair of hiking boots so you can jump out and go get birds and I don't care if the boots get wet. I hope you get a lot of river miles in this summer.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Being the gear (sandal) whore I am, sent in my “best” pair of worn out Chaco’s into be repaired and a new vibram sole. Easy process, seems cheap to me, and very hopeful given other posts.

Pair of bedrock Cairn 3d pro II en route that I am psyched to try - will post review of both. No Velcro, shoes, or closed toe sandals for me but glad they work for others.


----------



## rdramsey (Aug 23, 2020)

I’ve worn Chacos for about 15 years, changed to Bedrocks last year for the Vibram sole and couldn’t be happier with them. I wear them everyday that it’s above 40 degrees and I even trail run with them.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

rdramsey said:


> I’ve worn Chacos for about 15 years, changed to Bedrocks last year for the Vibram sole and couldn’t be happier with them. I wear them everyday that it’s above 40 degrees and I even trail run with them.


Thanks, Merrell has always made good shoes and I have been eyeing these for awhile and going to pull the trigger on a pair.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

The Chaco resole is awesome (as stated), recommend to anyone that has a older pair. Bedrocks are pretty cool, seem comfortable for how minimalist they are. Biggest thing that struck me was the thinness versus thickness of the soles, with the Chaco’s being much beefier. Time will tell if that affects durability or comfort.


----------

